# Guinea pig too old to breed?



## Ingrid25

My guinea pig Kaytie has already had 3 litters- so sorry i had been saying four, as this is heeeeaps(2 of 1 and 1 of four)
she is now 1 and a half- is this too old to have babies even though she has had bubs before?
have heard thats she can, i have heard that she shouldnt......... need info from all u experts out there!
and i do not want to breed her again, for everybody reading this, i am just checking!


----------



## Guest

i`d say shes had enough litters already , please don`t breed her anymore


----------



## swatton42

4 litters when she's only 1 1/2? thats alot hun...

she could have more but it would be unfair on her. Ideally a female could have up to 3 litters with plenty of time to recover in between and that would be enough. That would kind of be like us having 4 full term pregnancies in 3 years...i wouldnt want to do it.


----------



## niki87

Oh dear no I would retire her straightaway and if she is alone get her a friend. You are at serious risk of overusing her. The next pregnancy could be fatal.

I came across this.

Guinea Lynx :: Breeding


----------



## Lil Miss

4 litters already?? they should have a minimum of 6 months rest between each litter, which at 1.5years old and 4 litters you cant have allowed

breeding her again could be seriously detrimental to her health as you have already hugely overbred her, which causes a huge strain on her

any pregnancy could prove fatal to her and/or the bubs


----------



## purple_x

Why has she been bred from so much in the first place??
Why are people so desperate to use their animals as breeding machines.
She's a living, breathing little animal....please treat her like one.


----------



## Ingrid25

well, not 100% sure how old she is, she is definantly older than 1 1/2, i just remebered coz i checked all the old calendars to see when i got her!
just to let you know,
i wasnt gonna breed her again anyway- a friend had asked so i asked the experts on here
i would never breed her again over 1 yr old, just checking the facts i have heard!


----------



## Lil Miss

Ingrid25 said:


> well, not 100% sure how old she is, she is definantly older than 1 1/2, i just remebered coz i checked all the old calendars to see when i got her!
> just to let you know,
> i wasnt gonna breed her again anyway- a friend had asked so i asked the experts on here
> i would never breed her again over 1 yr old, just checking the facts i have heard!


so you would never breed her over a year old.... so she had FOUR litters in ONE year?


----------



## purple_x

Lil Miss said:


> so you would never breed her over a year old.... so she had FOUR litters in ONE year?


Oh the poor little piggy  Surprised she's survived 4 pregnancies and births in such a short space of time.


----------



## Guest

Ingrid25 said:


> well, not 100% sure how old she is, she is definantly older than 1 1/2, i just remebered coz i checked all the old calendars to see when i got her!
> just to let you know,
> i wasnt gonna breed her again anyway- a friend had asked so i asked the experts on here
> i would never breed her again over 1 yr old, just checking the facts i have heard!


4 litters before a year is ok but breeding after a year old isn't :confused5:

Can I ask what are your reasons behind this??
There is nothing wrong with breeding gp's after a year so long as they have had a litter before (one litter, not 4), there is a myth that sows pelvises fuse after a year old but this isn't actually true. The cartilages become very stiff making delivery dangerous but the bones don't actually fuse as such.
Either way the fact that you think 4 litters is ok for a sow is just beyond me


----------



## lozza84

its ok to breed over 1yr old aslong as it isnt her first litter!


----------



## Ingrid25

her last litter was born when she was 1 and half, i noticed
but never ever planned to breed her after that
AND WAIT
she has NOT had 4 litters she has had 3
1 of 1, 1 of 4 and 1 of 1 again. i have no idea where i got the four from.
:frown2: i am ashamed that i would let her have 3 litters in 1 and a half years...........


----------

